# What about Girls DPL?



## met61 (Jun 23, 2020)

Strength, viability, college exposure...General thoughts?


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 23, 2020)

Thinking it is equivalent to ECRL.. just as costly as ECNL or GAL but less quality.  Think most clubs are training the DPL and GAL players together so there will be opportunities to move up as well as the best coaching the club can provide.  Since there is no subsidy like there was for DA, DPL is the same cost.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 23, 2020)

It got my dd exposure.  But that was to a top league (in her case the DA).  That in turn got the D1 college exposure.   I do know a bunch of DPL players that got exposure and are playing D2 and D3.  So DPL can be a stepping stone.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 23, 2020)

B teams for most GA clubs (ex DA clubs excluding Blues, Surf, Galaxy, Real SoCal)
C teams for the 4 GA clubs with ECRL
A teams for SD force and SDSC if they weren't added to GA
2 Vegas clubs added to go with the 2 in AZ for the SW so expect travel for league games
Last year it had its own CRL division just played each other until it was cancelled for COVID
Last year had it's own showcase in Texas with colleges attending mostly colleges from that region a couple D1 a handful of D2 to Juco


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 28, 2020)

SDSC and SD Force joining DPL. Two solid clubs.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 28, 2020)

I 


paytoplay said:


> SDSC and SD Force joining DPL. Two solid clubs.


I predict that sfdc and force will be near the top of the standings whenever we start playing again


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jun 28, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I
> 
> I predict that sfdc and force will be near the top of the standings whenever we start playing again


Not when they start they won't because alphabetically they'll be near the bottom.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 29, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I
> 
> I predict that sfdc and force will be near the top of the standings whenever we start playing again


In the 05 age group they will be if they are returning most it's players. The top 6 teams last year are either a club out of the DPL or team is playing in GA or ECRL.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 29, 2020)

I should say 6 out of top 7 LAGSD City FC remains


----------



## TOSDCI (Jul 1, 2020)

met61 said:


> Strength, viability, college exposure...General thoughts?


DPL is now essentially a third team.  As for college exposure, if your player wanted to stay in California and attend a D3 or JC, there will be plenty of coaches that will come to watch showcases.  If your player wants to go out of state, play D1 or a higher level D2, it is very hard to get those coaches to watch.  D1 coaches need to get the most bang for their recruiting dollar which is ECNL showcases.  That's just my experience.  Good luck!


----------



## DPLLove (Jul 7, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> B teams for most GA clubs (ex DA clubs excluding Blues, Surf, Galaxy, Real SoCal)
> C teams for the 4 GA clubs with ECRL
> A teams for SD force and SDSC if they weren't added to GA
> 2 Vegas clubs added to go with the 2 in AZ for the SW so expect travel for league games
> ...


Still B team for most GA clubs. GA clubs with both GA and ECRL big rosters for the A team that will play in both leagues. DPL players brought in to round out rosters on game days. DPL was a path for at least 2 players in my daughter club to finally go D1. PTd then brought up to FT. Every single player on my daughters DPL team had at least one offer to go D3. All had NAIA offers. Not instate, but out of state. Tons of D2-D3 exposure at most tournaments we played in, instate and out of state. If it’s the right fit your player can find some amazing opportunities through DPL if she is open to playing somewhere other than California. Several with interest from D2’s as well. It’s not always about the team, sometimes it’s just about the player!


----------



## happy9 (Jul 7, 2020)

DPLLove said:


> Still B team for most GA clubs. GA clubs with both GA and ECRL big rosters for the A team that will play in both leagues. DPL players brought in to round out rosters on game days. DPL was a path for at least 2 players in my daughter club to finally go D1. PTd then brought up to FT. Every single player on my daughters DPL team had at least one offer to go D3. All had NAIA offers. Not instate, but out of state. Tons of D2-D3 exposure at most tournaments we played in, instate and out of state. If it’s the right fit your player can find some amazing opportunities through DPL if she is open to playing somewhere other than California. Several with interest from D2’s as well. It’s not always about the team, sometimes it’s just about the player!


Great post! There are so many different journeys for our players.  There are 344 D1 programs, 265 D2, 441 D3, and 188 NAIA programs.  Something for everyone.  Academics will certainly drive the train.  You don't have to go to a D1 school to play high level collegiate soccer.  Plenty of great academic schools that play less than D1 soccer.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 5, 2021)

So far this week Murrieta Surf, Santa Monica Surf, Santa Barbara Soccer Club, and Liverpool Academy have been added into the Southwest DPL. Who's next?


----------



## zags77 (Mar 5, 2021)

FRAM has also been added for 2021-2022


----------



## dreamz (Mar 5, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> So far this week Murrieta Surf, Santa Monica Surf, Santa Barbara Soccer Club, and Liverpool Academy have been added into the Southwest DPL. Who's next?


They will be so disappointed. Their top teams playing C teams from other clubs. That league won't last long because they have nothing to offer but 3 letters.


----------

